

How I Force Myself to Be Productive (or else) - sugarenia
http://blog.sugarenia.com/archives/productivity/how-i-force-myself-to-be-productive-or-else

======
oriste
I've not been so methodical in it as you but I've been checking out and
throwing money at productivity tools just like you. None of them fit so far
though I stuck with Things the longest. Will revisit THL as a result to
reading your blog post.

